# Spartan Harsey Model 1 Limited Edtion #1



## psyopwilddog (Apr 12, 2012)

The Knife Gods jusy smiled upon me with a Spartan Harsey Limited edition seial number #1. I got it for a great deal but would really like to know the value for insurance reasons? I also plan on having Bill sign the knife. Any ideas???


----------



## x SF med (Apr 12, 2012)

There were only 250 made, all are sold.  The insurance valuation is going to be changing (increasing) as time passes.  I saw one on e-bay not too long ago for a lot of pennies, unsigned.   We'll talk tonight and over the weekend, again.   As I said on the phone, Nice find, but I hate you...  even though I have mine.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooo....  Mr. Copycat ...  how many signatures do you have on that knife?  And who helped with the idea?  and what is it with all the bead bling you scooped? Huh?

I thought I saw 3 separate scratch lines on yours... after mine was defaced by a logger, an 18B/F  and an 18D/F...  and more beads than a large breasted exhibitionist at Mardi Gras...

You are such a RMEF...  no it's not a Troll Typo...  it's a really bad joke about the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation...  All of you should contact the originator of this thread and ask to join...  since he is the HMFIC of the Willamette Valley Chapter  (I busted you out, you might get a few more members)


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2012)

x SF med said:


> There were only 250 made, all are sold. The insurance valuation is going to be changing (increasing) as time passes. I saw one on e-bay not too long ago for a lot of pennies, unsigned. We'll talk tonight and over the weekend, again. As I said on the phone, Nice find, but I hate you... even though I have mine.


 

Update...  unless it sold after I left the knife show... there is one Spartan/Harsey Model I LE left.

Ther are a few of the Model II's and Hunters available, but they are slowed down due to an unfortunate incident in Oregon involving a tree and a building.


----------

